# Bottom Feeders and Guppy Fry



## Kageshi17

Can I buy a bottom feeder for my fry? I mean, they usually have to be in pairs or more because they are schooling fish right? And will they eat my babies? I thought it would be a great idea to have a fish to clean up the remnants of food on the bottom of my 2.5g with my fry in it so that it doesnt get too dirty therefore I wouldnt have to clean it as often. And another fish in the tank would probably add to some excitement for the curious fry  

Help would be greatly appreciated! Thanks! 
:fish: :fish:


----------



## komodbeam

dont get anymore fish. just try and keep the tank cleaner. adding another fish would just cause problems and would probably eat your fry. How big are the fry? What kind of filter on the tank?


----------



## Damon

Agreed. There isn't much room in a 2.5 gallon bowl as it is. Adding more fish will create more waste. Just clean the tank more often and watch how much you feed the fry.


----------



## craftyflalady

_Do not put another fish in a 2.5 with fry. And you should be doing daily water changes on that tank with fry in it anyways. One thing I do is I add an few smalll apples snails to my fry tanks. They keep the bottome cleaned up for the most part, and also provide inforusia for the fry to snack on. 

Kathy _


----------



## Puffer Pita

Your best bet is to get some ghost shrimp. Snails, imo, will add to much of a bioload to that small of a tank. A couple of ghost shrimp or even amano shrimp would do great and is what I use in my small tanks.


----------



## Kageshi17

Awesome thank you all for your input. I have ghost shrimp in my 2.5 with my male betta and they do great. So I will add 2 to this one as well. THANK YOU!


----------



## Phantom_Cichlid

but be careful the ghost shrimp if given the chance will eat the fry


----------



## Damon

Ghost shrimp will only eat dead/dieing fry. They are harmless.


----------



## Puffer Pita

I've never seen (or heard of) ghost shrimp being a threat to live, active fry.


----------



## Damon

Boxermom said:


> I've never seen (or heard of) ghost shrimp being a threat to live, active fry.


Its scaring me how much we think alike


----------



## doggydad38

I agree that ghost shrimp would be your best bet for a tank that small. I use dwarf Corydoras in my 5 gallon fry tanks and BN plecos in my 10 gallon grow outs. Once I get the BN's going, I'll switch to juvies for the 5 gallons. I haven't been able to get my dwarf Cories to breed in years and it's getting a bit expensive to have to replace them. The C. aeneus (Bronze and Albino) are a snap to breed, but they tend to eat fry once they've matured.
Tony


----------



## Puffer Pita

Damon said:


> Its scaring me how much we think alike


I would be very, very worried if I were you. You might want to consider seeking professional help. :lol:


----------



## darkfalz

I wish I could find ghost shrimp in Australia!


----------



## emc7

What about pond snails, they are smaller than apples and still clean up uneaten food, rolling it into easily siphoned balls..


----------



## Damon

Pond snails will quickly multiply to epidemic numbers in a tank if left unchecked. Its all but impossible to remove them once introduced.


----------



## jasno999

I would suggest gettign a bigger tank. Even a 10 gallon would be a large upgrade from a 2.5 gallon and it would nto cost you a whole lot of money to do it either.


----------

